# So, what are you reading in 2017?



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For reference:

The 2016 thread

The 2015 thread

The 2014 thread

The 2013 thread

The 2012 thread

The 2011 thread

The 2010 thread

So, what are you reading this year?


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I'll be starting the year off with the first 6 books of Sherrilyn Kenyon's Chronicles of Nick series.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

A Broken Vessel: Julian Kestral #2 (Julian Kestrel) by Kate Ross. Set in Regency London with an unusual 'detective'. I do enjoy this particular series of historical mysteries but I have to keep waiting for them appear as a 'daily deal' or something similar because they're relatively expensive and never available on KOLL or KU.

 As the Crow Flies (The DI Nick Dixon Crime Series Book 1) by Damien Boyd. Another new police procedural series I've started. Not bad, will probably read some more.

 My Name is Markham: A Chronicles of St Mary's Short Story by Jodi Taylor. As it says, this is just a short story in this series but, as many of you will know, I'm a big fan of all things St Mary's. I listened to the audiobook of this as well as reading it - in fact can I recommend that any fans who might want to re-read this series do the same. The narrator, Zara Ramm, does a brilliant job of conveying Max's personality and especially the dry humour of the series. Having said that, this is the first book not to be told from Max's point of view and therefore has a different narrator, Piers Wehner. I was a little worried about that and there are a few differences in the accents etc that he gives some of the main characters but overall he's does a great job of bringing Markham to life. Another laugh out loud slice of life at St Mary's. (Guess who _really_ burnt King Alfred's cakes?  )

 Conclave by Robert Harris. Another one I listened to, rather than read. I wasn't sure that a book set entirely during the conclave to elect a pope could hold my attention, but it was so fascinating, I just sped through it. And that was definitely an ending I didn't see coming!


----------



## JuliaShupe (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm way behind everyone! Just started An Ember in the Ashes by Sabaa Tahir! Good stuff!!! Moving right onto book 2 after this one!


----------



## L.T.Marshall (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm slowly working my way through everyone of Lauren Laynes books, she's a romance writer with a lot of quirk and her books just make me smile. I've gotten through 9 so far with many more to go  I have yet to pick my next one.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Switching back to Cozy for a bit with Bun for Your Life and Raisin the Dead (Bread and Batter Mystery Series) by Karoline Barrett.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Waking Up: Searching for Spirituality Without Religion, by Sam Harris.










An intellectually challenging but rewarding read.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Alexandra Ivy's Guardians of Eternity series


----------



## LauraFreeman (Jan 10, 2017)

I`ve started "Fall of Giants (The Century Trilogy)" by  Ken Follett and can`t stop! Can`t say in two words about this book, just add a little description:"...The first in Ken Follett's bestselling Century Trilogy, Fall of Giants is a huge novel that follows five families through the world-shaking dramas of the First World War, the Russian Revolution, and the struggle for votes for women".  Recommend to all


----------



## Marc Rokoff (Aug 17, 2016)

Just like LauraFreeman on this thread, I'm reading Ken Follett's century trilogy. Almost done with "Fall of Giants".
I decided to read this because Follett is a master plotter and, as a writer, my 2017 goal is to weave characters together through tight plotting.

Also, it is not science fiction. I think it's important to get out of your usual genre sometimes.
And Follett really knows how to tell a story. Check him out!!!!


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

I am almost finished with Viola Carr's _The Diabolical Miss Hyde_, a steampunk penny-dreadful novel. It started well but now it feels way too long, despite the non-stop action and many unpleasant things happening. I cannot help feeling everyone would be much happier if they could just occasionally sit down and have some tea or something.


----------



## MWFebook (Aug 27, 2016)

I h ave been trying to read all the Alex Cross series from James Patterson. I have a lot to go.


----------



## Suffolk Steven (Jan 14, 2017)

Reading *The Ghost Road*, the final book in Pat Barker's Regeneration trilogy.


----------



## rchapman1 (Dec 5, 2012)

Dust of the Land by J.H. Fletcher, set in Australia. I just finished The Governor's House by the same author and was very impressed.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I've just finished two completely contrasting autobiographies, one read on Kindle, the other I listened to the audiobook.

 Hons & Rebels by Jessica Mitford. I knew of her more famous sisters, Diana and Unity - known primarily for their support of Hitler and fascism in general - but I didn't really know much about Jessica, who in contrast was fervently anti fascist and pro communist. This is the first of two autobiographies and covers her childhood and on up to the first years of WW2. I'm tempted to say that the Mitfords were a dysfunctional family but I suspect they were probably pretty 'normal' by the standards of their class in that era. What is clear is that most of the children (six girls and one boy) were all very intelligent and certainly in the girls' cases severely under-educated. Jessica constantly complains about not being sent to school and is frustrated by the constraints of childhood. She couldn't wait to hit eighteen and get out into the world - and it's at that point that her story does become more interesting. What she packs into those first four or five years of her adult life, mostly spent in Spain and the US, is fascinating.

 Spectacles by Sue Perkins. This audiobook is read by the author herself and it's probably that that makes it so enjoyable. Sue is perhaps best known (especially in the US) as one half of the presenting team on _The Great British Bake Off_, along with Mel Giedroyc, but there's been more to her career than that. Not all authors make good narrators (Jodi Taylor on that _St Mary's_ prequel springs to mind) but thankfully Sue does. It's mostly lighthearted - after all, she is a comedian by trade - but there are also some deeper, sadder moments.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

I'm reading my way through Dorothy L. Sayers's Lord Peter Wimsey novels on the Kindle, and some old first editions I have of them in our home library. Currently I'm totally engrossed in _Murder Must Advertise_. Love Sayers.


----------



## Adam Horne (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm rereading Orson Scott Card's books on writing: _Characters and Viewpoint_ and _Writing Fantasy & Science Fiction_. I'm looking for inspiration for my next novel.


----------



## RightHoJeeves (Jun 30, 2016)

The Atlantis Gene. Its pretty good. Quite silly, but a definite page turner.


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

9 Diamonds said:


> I'm reading my way through Dorothy L. Sayers's Lord Peter Wimsey novels on the Kindle, and some old first editions I have of them in our home library. Currently I'm totally engrossed in _Murder Must Advertise_. Love Sayers.


These are some of my all-time favourites. I re-read Have His Carcase not long ago because I needed to remind myself of the secret code details, and it was just as fantastic as the first time.

I am alternating between binge reading historical romance and reading a thriller set in 1947 in Berlin (again for research I'm afraid).


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

cecilia_writer said:


> These are some of my all-time favourites. I re-read Have His Carcase not long ago because I needed to remind myself of the secret code details, and it was just as fantastic as the first time.
> 
> I am alternating between binge reading historical romance and reading a thriller set in 1947 in Berlin (again for research I'm afraid).


_Have His Carcase_ is great fun; I love the way LPW's relationship with Harriet is struggling to take off, and the way she handles the discovery of the body  .


----------



## Bevallen16 (Jan 25, 2017)

I binged on the new Ben Aaronovitch  "The Hanging Tree" and laughed myself sick over Jodi Taylor's "My Name is Markham". I will probably start the whole Rivers of London series again to make sure I have not missed a clue.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Handbook to Higher Consciousness by Ken Keyes Jr.










Computer Science: A Very Short Introduction by Subrata Dasgupta


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I've been reading *John Lewis*' (with Michael D'Orso) *Walking with the Wind - A Memoir of the Movement*. It is not available as an e-book. I bought it in paperback a good while ago and it was sitting in my best book case.

https://www.amazon.com/Walking-Wind-Movement-John-Lewis/dp/1476797714/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1485646436&sr=1-1&keywords=john+lewis


----------



## ASDeMatteis (Jan 29, 2017)

So far, I just started The Throne of Glass series. Only about halfway through the first book, but I like it!


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Have only read non-fiction so far in 2017. Currently ...

_All Love: A Guidebook for Healing with Sekhem-Seichim-Reiki and SKHM_ by Diane Ruth Shewmaker










_Numbers: A Very Short Introduction_ by Peter M. Higgins


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

So far listened to Grisham's 'The Appeal' on Audible and now going through Clavell's 'Shogun', which I last read 20 years ago.

On my Kindle I'm charging through the Cornwell "Last Kingdom' series and have managed 'Last Kingdom' and the 'Pale Horseman'.  Currently on 'The Lords of the North'.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

I finished The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle, a somewhat ambitious and self-indulgent Murakami's novel. Some people were upset over 60 pages were cut off from the English translation. I'd say, some additional cuts were needed. The first half is very engaging, then it just goes downhill in my opinion. Great writing, very readable, but also manipulative, cold and inhabited by flat and empty shells of characters. Three stars from me. Worth reading for the experience.



And what a relief it was to get to the Invisible Library sequel, _The Masked City_. After all that pretentious post-modern magical realism (without much magic or realism), finally a good plot, logical behavior of competent people, nice and not too nice dragons, and an alternative-world Venice  Between those 2 books, I know which one I'd take to a desert island.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I'm starting on Prince Lestat and the Realms of Atlantis next.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

The Invisible Library (The Invisible Library series Book 1) by Genevieve Cogman. I got this book a while ago on the recommendation of several members here and finally got around to reading it. Or at least I read about half of it. Somehow it wasn't the story I imagined it to be - I prefer more sci-fi than fantasy and the introduction of the Fae and dragons etc wasn't doing it for me at all. There was so much going on, so many characters and I felt that, at times, the author was losing track of her own plot - or maybe just wasn't explaining it very well. Or maybe I was having a lazy/stupid day. 

Whatever it was, I just couldn't be bothered to finish it - too many books out there and I'm not getting any younger!


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

The Running Man by Stephen King


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

The Girl with the Cat Tattoo


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Tara Road by Maeve Binchy.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Blackwater Lights


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

The last 3 books in Monster Haven Series by RL Naquin.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood

Prompted by the times we're living through...










https://www.amazon.co.uk/Handmaids-Tale-Vintage-Classics-ebook/dp/B0082BAJA0/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1488015992&sr=8-1


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Susan Alison said:


> The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood


I want to read that one soon, the Hulu series starts April 26.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

MichelleB675 said:


> I want to read that one soon, the Hulu series starts April 26.


Ooh - I didn't know that. I look forward to it getting somewhere where I can see it.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

Ok, a new Star Wars book. I couldn't resist it...


----------



## PrimulaHortensis (Jan 17, 2017)

I started this early in the year

and am desperate to get back to it,

but am currently reading 

for a course. It's good; I've never been a fan of Hardy's but I'm learning to appreciate his style.


----------



## JeanetteRaleigh (Jan 1, 2013)

I've been reading the Darcy Lott mysteries by Susan Dunlap.  They are great mysteries with a fresh character (a stunt-woman who practices Zen and who also has a depth of personal and family issues that give the story line across the series an interesting backdrop).  I'm not usually a fan of mysteries because I find the characters and plot dull.  Heather Graham has been one of the few mystery writers who could hold my interest across a series, but now Susan Dunlap has joined her on my awesome mystery writer list.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

PrimulaHortensis said:


> I've never been a fan of Hardy's but I'm learning to appreciate his style.


I read my first Thomas Hardy book when I was in my 20s, more than half a century ago. It was "Jude the Obscure" and at the time I thought it was one of the best books I'd ever read. Even though I usually re-read favorite books every few years I've never read it again. I think I'm afraid to be disappointed. It was that good.

I've read quite a few of his other books and liked them all a lot, but not the way I liked "Jude". I don't think I can call Hardy a favorite author but he's sure a special one.

Barry


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I'm going to miss the characters from the Monster Haven series.

I am getting ready to start reading The Handmaid's Tale.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Stacy Justice mysteries


----------



## ginwilli (Jan 10, 2017)

In February, I read "So Much Owed" by Jean Grainger and it may well be my favorite of the year. There is a lot of year to go yet, but usually that initial reaction doesn't change much. It actually begins at the end of WW1 and spans into WW2 with a second generation of an Irish family out of Cork. Whether or not you are into historical fiction, I think you'd enjoy as well.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Life After Life by Kate Atkinson


----------



## ginwilli (Jan 10, 2017)

Guess I should have mentioned that so far this year I've also read:
1) Heroine - A S Bond
2) Cat in the Flock - Lisa Burnette
3) Growth & Change Are Highly Overrated - Tom Starita
4) Stone Song, the Life of Crazy Horse - Win Blevins
5) Dear Willy - Claire Gehab
6) After You're Dear - Cary Allen Stone
7) The Eye of Nefertiti - Maria Luisa Lang
 Choices and Illusions by Dr. Eldon Taylor
9) Burke's War by William F Brown
I read a lot as I've asked for reviews. However, the one I'm reading now is a major hoot and definitely becoming one of my favorites:
How Existentialism Almost Killed Me - Michael Bernhart


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

How to Teach Quantum Physics to Your Dog by Chad Orzel


----------



## MartaDec (Mar 21, 2017)

Currently reading "Shady Characters" about typography by Keith Houston, and "The faster I walk, the smaller I am" by Kjerti Annesdatter Skomsvold - uni took over even my reading time. 



Susan Alison said:


> The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood


I've had this one on my list since forever - I have to finally get my hands on it!


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Flowertown


----------



## matthew scanlon (Mar 24, 2017)

Brent Weeks Blood Mirror and awaiting to read Brain McClellan Sins of the Emprie


----------



## Tahereh K.V. Dehkordi (Apr 5, 2017)

The Masnavi poem book. It is full of nice and meaningful stories. Many of its stories is conveyed through dialogues presented by its characters.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Girl Meets Boy by Ali Smith.


----------



## katliss (Apr 8, 2017)

Just finished Pepper Winters Crown of Lies. Kind of disappointed at the ending. Not desperate to read part two atm. But I guess i will.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Armada by Ernest Cline. It's the follow-up to the excellent Ready Player One. Really enjoying it.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

Natasha Holme said:


> Armada by Ernest Cline. It's the follow-up to the excellent Ready Player One. Really enjoying it.


A great pair of stories, although I listened to them on Audible.

Have just started A Tale of Two Cities...... on Kindle as I've not read any Dickens for years. Also just started a Kim Stanley Robinson on Audible:


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Steve Berry's latest Cotton Malone thriller was released this week and I couldn't put it down until finished. If you are a fan of history-based thrillers, a la Steve Berry and Dan Brown, I thought this one is one of Berry's best! The fictional story in light of current U.S. political posturing really grabbed me. I also enjoyed Berry's remarks after the story finished. He goes through most of the main plot points and cites his research as to what are facts interwoven with the fiction.

One interesting fact that is part of the story that I did not know is that the Chief Justice of the Supreme Court is automatically the Chancellor of the Smithsonian.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> Steve Berry's latest Cotton Malone thriller was released this week and I couldn't put it down until finished. If you are a fan of history-based thrillers, a la Steve Berry and Dan Brown, I thought this one is one of Berry's best! The fictional story in light of current U.S. political posturing really grabbed me. I also enjoyed Berry's remarks after the story finished. He goes through most of the main plot points and cites his research as to what are facts interwoven with the fiction.
> 
> One interesting fact that is part of the story that I did not know is that the Chief Justice of the Supreme Court is automatically the Chancellor of the Smithsonian.


I read the first of that series and then just haven't gotten back -- though I recall I liked it. I'll have to get back into it.  I think this is another case of "so many books/series; so little time!"


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I read the first of that series and then just haven't gotten back -- though I recall I liked it. I'll have to get back into it.  I think this is another case of "so many books/series; so little time!"


I confess to being a big Steve Berry fan, so he is an auto-buy for me. I know some folks will say the $14.99 release price is out of their Kindle-price comfort range, but it's still less than I would have paid for the hardback and there are 4 (including me) people on my account that were/are all reading it as soon as it was available. So, definitely worth the money to us rather than waiting in the long, long library line.

The Jefferson Key was probably my least favorite of the Cotton Malone books because it was less believable, but as I said earlier, I think The Lost Order may be one of his best. The historical facts woven into a modern-day scenario are fascinating. I highly recommend you get back into the series!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

crebel said:


> I confess to being a big Steve Berry fan, so he is an auto-buy for me. I know some folks will say the $14.99 release price is out of their Kindle-price comfort range, but it's still less than I would have paid for the hardback and there are 4 (including me) people on my account that were/are all reading it as soon as it was available. So, definitely worth the money to us rather than waiting in the long, long library line.
> 
> The Jefferson Key was probably my least favorite of the Cotton Malone books because it was less believable, but as I said earlier, I think The Lost Order may be one of his best. The historical facts woven into a modern-day scenario are fascinating. I highly recommend you get back into the series!


I'm also a lapsed Cotton Malone fan. In fact _The Jefferson Key_ is next for me - I bought it a while ago but haven't read it yet. The plus side of being way behind in the series is that the earlier books are considerably cheaper than the new release.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Homage to Catalonia by George Orwell










Viva la revolucion!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I just finished  which is volume 2 of the series; you should start here: 

The series defies categorization -- elements of fantasy, steam punk, classic mystery, sci fi . . . Kindle editions aren't cheap, at $11.99 but volume one occasionally goes on sale, and they are available through Overdrive. I've already got on the queue for volume 3 at my locals.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I just finished  which is volume 2 of the series; you should start here:
> 
> The series defies categorization -- elements of fantasy, steam punk, classic mystery, sci fi . . . Kindle editions aren't cheap, at $11.99 but volume one occasionally goes on sale, and they are available through Overdrive. I've already got on the queue for volume 3 at my locals.


On am next on waiting list at library for the first in series then if I like it I will buy the others.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I am reading The Game of Kings, by Dorothy Dunnett. I'm only about 20% in, but I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

LauraB said:


> I am reading The Game of Kings, by Dorothy Dunnett. I'm only about 20% in, but I'm enjoying it so far.


I read this series - _The Lymond Chronicles_ - many years ago and thoroughly enjoyed it - and the author's other series _Niccolo_. Neither of them are by any means light reading in any sense. (Pre-kindle, even the paperbacks were like doorstops). The wealth of historical detail, the complexity yet subtlety of plot are unrivalled. But if you love your history and a good, (very) long, intelligent yarn then I urge you to give them a go.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> I read this series - _The Lymond Chronicles_ - many years ago and thoroughly enjoyed it - and the author's other series _Niccolo_. Neither of them are by any means light reading in any sense. (Pre-kindle, even the paperbacks were like doorstops). The wealth of historical detail, the complexity yet subtlety of plot are unrivalled. But if you love your history and a good, (very) long, intelligent yarn then I urge you to give them a go.


Looks like I bought it 5 and a half years to go. I suppose this means I should move it up the TBR pile.


----------



## DmGuay (Aug 17, 2016)

I got some recommendations on Goodreads lately, and I totally loved all the books so I thought I'd share. Most fall into PNR or dark fantasy genres...

Karma Girlby Jennifer Estep-- superhero/reporter love story with a lot of humor and a well-done plot

Nerd in Shining Armor by Vicki Lewis Thompson-- funny and fun love story of a nerd and his crush stranded on a Hawaiian island after a plane crash.

The Young Elites by Marie Lu-- very dark fantasy. Virus ravages mankind, some kids get super powers

Laerka by Laura Bendoly -- A retelling of The Little Mermaid, with human trafficking theme, set in modern-day Savannah,Georgia.

Also, a lady in my writing group just released something that is totally not my normal genre, but I'm intrigued enough to at least check it out. Middle grade Christian fantasy, with a coloring book! Yeah. Curiosity piqued. GNOMELING, THE TALES OF CHRISTIAN TOMPTA,


----------



## Leighhecking (May 4, 2017)

Just finished reading Strange the Dreamer and loved it. I stayed up late to finish reading it. The short chapters and interesting characters made it impossible to put down.


----------



## LGOULD (Jul 5, 2011)

I've been enjoying _I Am Brian Wilson_, in which the creative genius of the Beach Boys provides an amazingly revealing portrait of his personal and professional ups and downs, as well as his lifelong struggle with mental illness.


----------



## tessa j jones (May 7, 2017)

Recently, I read *Lunora and the Monster King* by _H.S. Crow_

It was brilliant, honestly one of the best reads me and my daughter have had. I tried going on reddit to search for other books like it, but this is actually one of those rare books that has nothing to compare it to... I guess if I were to say similarity, I'd give it a cross between Wizard of Oz, Alice in Wonderland, and Beauty and the Beast, but even those comparisons give it no justice. 

I wanted to share my experience, and connect with other readers that also read this book. I'm also a huge fan of His Dark Materials by Phillip Pullman, and George Orwell's 1984 <3

Check the goodreads where I wrote a lovely Review: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/34776015-lunora-and-the-monster-king

Amazon link in case you liked it, but I think there's a giveaway on goodreads that H.S. Crow announced. I'm not totally sure about it... but it's worth a check. Either way, I highly recommend the paperback because of the artistic and beautiful placement of the art inside the book. I felt that the kindle took away from it, but 99cents was a good investment to check out if the book was worth the buy, and it was.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0998822515/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=0998822515&linkCode=as2&tag=crow089-20&linkId=e64b97c8e1178de44f8e2ab100e1180a










**Art is not owned by me, it's owned by H.S. Crow and his artist Ashe**


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

Just started on Larry Bond's 'Red Phoenix'. I read it years ago, but it turned up cheap on Kindle the other week along with a very delayed sequel.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Love Virtually by Daniel Glattauer, a book written entirely in emails.


----------



## DaveCullen (Sep 13, 2010)

Lucia Berlin's "A Manual For Cleaning Women." (Short stories.)


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

DaveCullen said:


> Lucia Berlin's "A Manual For Cleaning Women." (Short stories.)


Could you expand on that book title? ...


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Ammonite by Nicola Griffith
(lesbian science-fiction)


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

It's been ages since I posted, so here's a taste of what I've been reading. Another one of my long lists. Sorry! 

 The Seventh Plague: A Sigma Force Novel by James Rollins. Despite being the 12th in the series, the quality seems to be holding up. An enjoyable, if slightly implausible adventure romp.

 Summary Justice by John Fairfax. An unusual murder trial - the defence barrister is himself a convicted murderer. I listened to the audiobook and thought it was pretty good.

 Moral Defense (Samantha Brinkman Book 2) by Marcia Clark. Second in the Brinkman series, written by the real life prosecutor in the OJ Simpson trial. Her main protanganist in these books is a defence barrister. I have no idea how much of Ms. Clark's character is included in her fictional creation, but let's just say she's the kind of woman you'd want defending you, but not perhaps someone you'd actually want to be friends with. For more of an insight into her character, be sure to read book 1 in the series first.

 High Force: A DCI Ryan Mystery (The DCI Ryan Mysteries Book 5) by L J Ross. Police procedural / thriller. This book begins pretty much where the last one ended and finally brings that story arc to a conclusion. I'll be interested to see if the author continues with these characters in a different storyline.

 And The Rest is History: Time Travel Meets History In This Explosive Bestselling Series (The Chronicles of St Mary's Series Book 8 ) by Jodi Taylor. Yet another instalment in the continuing story of the disaster magnets of _St Mary's_. Lot's of laughs, despite quite a dark storyline at times. Many an unexpected turn of events, some resolved, some not. I loved it. I know some US readers have been unable to get the Kindle version because of formatting issues. I hope you get your _St. Mary's_ fix soon!

 Down Under: Travels in a Sunburned Country by Bill Bryson. I've read most of Bill Bryson's books and can't think of one I didn't like. I read most of his travelogues pre Kindle days, but I realised recently this one had escaped the net and I managed to get the ebook from the library. I really enjoyed it - not only some fascinating facts about Australia, but he manages to be humourous without losing sight of the need to be informative.

 Dying Games (Jefferson Tayte Genealogical Mystery Book 6) by Steve Robinson. An bit of a departure from the previous books in the series, in that there was very little historical element to this. Rather than having to sort out one single genealogical mystery, our hero has to work out several smaller ones - clues to where a serial killer will strike next, all the while knowing he's probably the last name on said list.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Every Seventh Wave by Daniel Glattauer--the sequel to Love Virtually--which is also written entirely as emails.


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

Rereading _For Whom the Bell Tolls_


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

deckard said:


> Rereading _For Whom the Bell Tolls_


I really loved that book.

I'm reading Lizzie. I'm about 25% in and liking it so far.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

The Sixth Window by Rachel Abbott. One of her better books I think. The suspense builds and builds and with each new revelation you think you know who the bad guys are, but it keeps changing all the time. The twists keep on coming, right up to the last page. The main police characters are the same in each book, but the stories are stand alone - I don't think you need to have read any of the others (I haven't read them all) to enjoy this one. Recommended.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm currently reading _Emperor of the Fireflies_ by Sarah Ash. 

It's the second book in her _Tide Dragons series_, based on Japanese mythology. The dragons are water-based rather than fiery. I really love the book, especially as one of the main characters is a Kitsune, or fox spirit!


----------



## happybana (Jun 6, 2017)

A busy life, ADD, and the golden age of TV have conspired to keep me from finishing a book since the hunger games trilogy came out, but I am currently reading the following:

• Carl Sagan / The Demon Haunted World
• Margaret Atwood / The Handmaid's Tale
• Giovanni Bocaccio / The Decameron
• The Memoirs of Harriette Wilson Volumes One and Two Written By Herself

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## D.P. Prior (Jun 15, 2017)

I am re-reading Orthodoxy by G.K. Chesterton. In spite of reading it several times before, I'm still surprised by the prose and astonished by some of the ideas. It feels like the first time I've read some of the chapters.

I've also been dipping into some modern fantasy: John Gwynne (Malice), Daniel Abraham and one or two others. trying to reignite my former passion for the genre.


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

Cloud Atlas by David Mitchell. Recently saw and enjoyed the film, and will soon be able to say I read and enjoyed the book. It's so often one or the other - this is a refreshing change.


----------



## rishisriram (Jul 6, 2017)

The Dark Prophecy by Rick Riordan


----------



## Jennifer R P (Oct 19, 2012)

Currently reading Diana Bastine's trilogy Source/Shapeshifter/Selkie (no series name). Sadly, I'm less than impressed :/.


----------



## D.P. Prior (Jun 15, 2017)

Currently re-reading The Four men by Hilaire Belloc and Orthodoxy by G.K. Chesterton (for the umpteenth time). Needed a break from Fantasy fiction.


----------



## Ryan W. Mueller (Jul 14, 2017)

Currently, I've been making the most progress in A Warrior's Penance by Davis Ashura. It's the last book in a trilogy that I've enjoyed quite a bit.


----------



## dbonline (Jul 1, 2017)

To be honest this book isn't knew it was released in 2001 but it is still one I enjoy to this day, Touching Spirit Bear written by Ben Mikaelsen, I have read this book almost one thousand times over, I can never put it down, I am always drawn in my the story and how compelling the main character is.


----------



## Avis Black (Jun 12, 2012)

I recently finished A Lady's Life in the Rocky Mountians (Illustrated) by Isabella Bird.



Bird was an unsually adventurous women for her times, since she lived in the 1800s, and she travelled all over the world and wrote a whole string of books about what she saw. Her books have been piled on my ereader for a long while, and I've finally gotten around to finishing one of them. I thought it was a solid piece of work, if a little dry, and certainly not a picnic. She spent a lot of time wandering around in freezing, near-blizzard conditions, which I can't imagine doing for the fun of it. Nor can I imagine what Estes Park must have been like in the middle of winter in a shack with no central heating and very short rations. Bird also came across several doubtful characters, including one notorious outlaw of her day. All in all, I'd say it's a notch better than reading about what happened to the Donner Party.

Bird is mentioned by W. H. Davenport Adams in his book Celebrated Women Travellers of the Nineteenth Century The latter is a rare choice of topic for an author of his era. I've read some of it, and my eventual goal is to slowly work my way through the original accounts written by these female explorers.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

You by Caroline Kepnes


----------



## AlexaBarret (Jul 28, 2017)

I`ve read such incredible one!!! Regina Brett _God Never Blinks_ I`m impressed that`s why I`m reading it this year too. My recommendations!


----------



## Carlton Isaac (Jul 28, 2017)

Currently re-reading - 









Next on the list to read -


----------



## Tuminz (Jul 25, 2017)

I just read "Anger Management Made Simple" by John Galt. It was a fun read and I learned a lot of techniques to deal with some anger I have . https://www.amazon.com/Anger-Management-Made-Simple-Irritation-ebook/dp/B0745GVTD2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1501285110&sr=8-1&keywords=anger+management+made


----------



## A.Q. (Jul 29, 2017)

Right now, I'm finishing up The Last Command, Book 3 of the Star Wars Thrawn Trilogy (Timothy Zahn is an amazing author, btw)

I'm also about to embark on binge reading the Bosch series of crime novels. And then I'll probably go back an re-read a Peter Hamilton series - Pandora's Star / Judas Unchained, maybe


----------



## KatharineWolfe (Jul 27, 2017)

I'm currently doing a reading challenge vs my mom to read 20 books in the rest of 2017. It's quite a loft goal, but I've got a stack of books ready to work through!

I'm currently reading: *Roughing It in The Bush* by Susanna Moodie.

Next I have:

*11/22/63* by Stephen King
*The Crimson Petal and the White* by ? (Can't see it from here lol)
*East of Eden* by John Steinbeck
A book of Edgar Allen Poe's works
*The Seamstress* by ? (again, can't see it)
*The Bride of New France* 
*On Beulah Height*
Book 3 and 4 of ASOIAF 
Three non fiction books, one on 16th/17t/18th century pirates, one on vikings, and one on the history of seduction and seductresses.

There's more books in that pile, but being that they are all in a pile, and I'm feeling sick, this scant information will have to do


----------



## LGOULD (Jul 5, 2011)

Reading the first installment of "Game of Thrones" to find out what all the excitement is about. Open to suggestions as to whether reading or watching it is the best way to really get into it.


----------



## Carlton Isaac (Jul 28, 2017)

LGOULD said:


> Reading the first installment of "Game of Thrones" to find out what all the excitement is about. Open to suggestions as to whether reading or watching it is the best way to really get into it.


Read the Books. Watching the show will get you only 20% of the real story and 80% of someone else's mediocre visualisation.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

LGOULD said:


> Reading the first installment of "Game of Thrones" to find out what all the excitement is about. Open to suggestions as to whether reading or watching it is the best way to really get into it.





Carlton Isaac said:


> Read the Books. Watching the show will get you only 20% of the real story and 80% of someone else's mediocre visualisation.


I read book one . . . the characters I liked most all got killed in the end so I decided that I didn't need to read any further and I've had no desire to watch it either.

Though I did score a sweet GoT/Nats t-shirt at one of the games earlier this summer. Very cool.


----------



## A.Q. (Jul 29, 2017)

There are just so many characters in GoT that, were I inclined, I'd have no choice but to watch it - for that many characters, I need visual reminders of who is who and where they are and what their story is. When it comes to names, my memory isn't all that great


----------



## Elsye_Harwood (Oct 9, 2016)

Sorry not read GoT, though I do watch it.

I've recently finished Karen Maitland's, The Vanishing Witch. It was pretty good but it took a while for the plot to  really draw me in or to  feel involved with the characters.
I'm now reading another of hers The Raven's Head. I started it on Saturday morning and though I've also managed to write almost 20,000 words as well since then,  I'm already half way through. 
Great book, it's well paced, and certainly keeps you turning the pages.  Probably almost up there with  her  brilliant Company Of Liars.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Money by Martin Amis.


----------



## A.Q. (Jul 29, 2017)

Well, just like I anticipated, I'm reading Pandora's Star... again. I really need to get a new copy of this book - it's a first edition paperback, and is pretty big (the second book I bought much later and is much smaller, at least in terms of height)


----------



## Avis Black (Jun 12, 2012)

A Childhood In Scotland (Canongate Classics) by Christian Miller.

A very good memoir that's mainly description, but it's first-rate description. The author grew up in a Scottish castle in the 1920s, but her life sounds more like something out of the Victorian era crossed with a dose of the medieval. Her father was a brute, and her mother distant and neglectful, and she experienced a strange mixture of luxury and deprivation. The only book I can think of that resembles this one is Gormenghast by Mervyn Peake, although it's true the latter is much more baroque. In sum, I enjoyed reading Miller's book quite a lot.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

I just finished _To a Mountain in Tibet_ by Colin Thubron. I liked the author, his detached observations and a rather melancholic voice. This is not a descriptive "travel" book in any way, but I thought it beautifully written and well worth reading.


----------



## JLWillow (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm currently reading The Good Girl and Eve! Loving both of them  On my next list is I Remember You and Haunted. Super excited to finish out this year strong.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

Currently reading my way through Margery Allingham's brilliant Campion novels chronologically, on my Kindle. Totally engrossed in _Death of a Ghost_ at present.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

As Time Goes By by Mary Higgins Clark. The first one of this author's books I've ever read and I was disappointed. Too many coincidences to make the plot believable and easily predicted 'twists'.

 Snapshot by Brandon Sanderson. Unusual sci-fi detective thriller, where the police can go back to a virtual reality ten days in the past in order to witness and therefore solve crimes. Neat little twist at the end.

 Inside Job by Connie Willis. I listened to this novella on audio - enjoyable but not the best from Connie Willis.

 Blink: A psychological thriller with a killer twist you'll never forget by K L Slater. Really good thriller with a few twists towards the end that I didn't see coming. Recommended.

 Blackstone and the Rendezvous with Death (The Blackstone Detective series Book 1) by Sally Spencer. First in an historical detective series set in Victorian London. I enjoyed it enough to want to read more of the series.

 The Cuckoo's Calling: Cormoran Strike Book 1 by Robert Galbraith. J.K. Rowling writing in a completely different genre than her more famous HP series but the last thing I expected was how dreary it would be. I finished it, but it was a bit of a slog. It's just been dramatised for TV here in the UK but even a shorter, tighter version of the story on screen failed to excite. Don't think I'll be bothering with the rest of the series.

 Dark Threads of Vengeance: An Ashmole Foxe Georgian Mystery (The Ashmole Foxe Georgian Mysteries Book 2) by William Savage. The 2nd in a series of enjoyable 18th century murder mysteries, with an unusual 'detective'. Reminds me somewhat of Kate Ross' _Julian Kestrel_ series.

 Cragside: A DCI Ryan Mystery (The DCI Ryan Mysteries Book 6) by L J Ross. Part of a long running police procedural / thriller series. The characters have moved on from the previous story arc and though this is a complete case, reading between the lines there was another story brewing, so expect futher books in the series.

 Finding Gobi (Main edition): The true story of a little dog and an incredible journey by Dion Leonard. Apparently this was a global news story back in the last few months of 2016 but I managed to miss it completely and therefore it was all new to me. It's the true story of a little stray dog who managed to complete the equivalent of three marathons in extreme conditions over the course of just a few days when she decided to run alongside Dion, an Australian ultra endurance runner, as he competed in a race across the Gobi desert. And, having decided he wanted to keep her and she goes missing, of the extraordinary lengths Dion had to go through in order to find an injured Gobi and keep her safe from dognappers and other ne'er-do-wells while he navigated the endlessly frustrating bureaucracy involved in getting his new friend out of China and back to his home in Scotland. Dion also gives us an insight into his troubled childhood and the issues that it left him with and how his relationship with Gobi helped him. I pretty much read this in one sitting.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

A Man Called Ove by Fredrik Backman


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Just finished

which I thoroughly enjoyed.

Now reading _Enigma_ by Robert Harris (which I for some reason couldn't link to the kindle edition). It's okay, but I'd have preferred more about the code-breaking and less of the romantic drama.


----------



## A.Q. (Jul 29, 2017)

I recently bought a shit-tonne of non-fiction books: works on the Clinton and Bush administrations, as well as biographies on those two and Reagan; Dante's Divine Comedy, Plato's Republic and Nietzsche's Beyond Good and Evil


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

_The Case of the Late Pig_ by Margery Allingham. Wonderful, as are all her stories


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Blitzed: Drugs in Nazi Germany by Norman Ohler










The Secret History by Donna Tartt


----------



## dbonline (Jul 1, 2017)

My fiance and I are currently reading anything and everything on parenting. We have a baby girl due any day now so we are getting all the knowledge that we can. I also expect our next few years to be nothing but children's books.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Recently I read Hilary Clinton's *What Happened* and Katy Tur's *Unbelievable: My Front-Row Seat to the Craziest Campaign in American History* about the Trump campaign that she covered for NBC.

I'm currently reading *Fantasyland: How America Went Haywire: A 500-Year History* by Kurt Andersen.

https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/35171984-fantasyland?from_search=true


----------



## blackcat99 (Oct 28, 2017)

Just finished *Neuromancer* from *William Gibson* - wow what a ride, if you like cyberpunk you will love it !

Now onto the second book in the sprawl trilogy (of which Neuromancer is number 1) *Count Zero*


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

blackcat99 said:


> Just finished *Neuromancer* from *William Gibson* - wow what a ride, if you like cyberpunk you will love it !


Sadly, I didn't understand this book. I really want to. Might have to try it again one day. ...


----------



## Avis Black (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm working on Adventures In Two Worlds by A. J. Cronin due to a recent binge of older British memoirs.



The author was a doctor in the first half of the 1900s, and he writes a bit like James Herriott, except with people instead of animals. He later wrote several works of fiction based on his own experiences and became a popular author in his day. His works were used in both TV and film, and I'm enjoying this memoir quite a lot. It's recommended for anyone with an interest in medicine.


----------



## A.Q. (Jul 29, 2017)

Well i just finished Judas Unchained. Not sure what I'm going to move onto now... was thinking I might start reading my collection of the Star Wars Legends books I have (still think Disney was stupid for disregarding the entire EU)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

In honor of Halloween, I decided it's time I finally read _Something Wicked This Way Comes_.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Tonight I started reading *The Underground Railroad* by *Colson Whitehead*. It won a Pulitzer and National Book Award and was on the 2017 Man Booker prize longlist.

https://smile.amazon.com/Underground-Railroad-Pulitzer-Winner-National-ebook/dp/B01A4ATV0A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1509525798&sr=8-1&keywords=colson+whitehead+the+underground+railroad


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Anne of Green Gables by L.M. Montgomery










What a lovely tale, beautiful told.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Tonight I started reading *The Underground Railroad* by *Colson Whitehead*. It won a Pulitzer and National Book Award and was on the 2017 Man Booker prize longlist.
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/Underground-Railroad-Pulitzer-Winner-National-ebook/dp/B01A4ATV0A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1509525798&sr=8-1&keywords=colson+whitehead+the+underground+railroad


I read that several months ago and really enjoyed it.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I just finished Colleen McCullough's  First Man in Rome  and am now reading her second in the series  The Grass Crown  . Neither are available on kindle and both are around 1,000 pages, so I'm getting some weight lifting in as I read.


----------



## LGOULD (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm reading _The Letters of Sylvia Plath, Volume 1, 1940-1956_, a huge undertaking but well worth it for anyone interested in tracing the development of a fascinating writer and personality from childhood to young adulthood. As her earliest letters home from summer camp become more and more sophisticated and descriptive, she often adds poems and drawings. She could write charming verses almost before she was writing grammatically correct sentences.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Eleanor Oliphant is Completely Fine by Gail Honeyman


----------



## Avis Black (Jun 12, 2012)

Frederick the Great: King of Prussia by Tim Blanning.

I wasn't too keen on this one. I was left with the impression that Frederick was a talented jerk.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Artemis by Andy Weir


----------



## EvelynnM (Oct 5, 2017)

I spent the entire year of 2017 reading as many of the Anne McCaffrey Pern books as I could. There are 22 and I read them all. I was going to read the Todd McCaffrey ones, but I wasn't too thrilled with the joint books they wrote (2 of the three were good but the last one killed it for me). Next years goal will be to read as many Terry Prachett Discworld books as I can. A much larger task I've set for myself! 
Besides that, I'm currenlty reading _Supergirls_ a book about the rise of women in comic books as heros. It's pretty interesting.


----------



## Avis Black (Jun 12, 2012)

The Dam Busters by Paul Brickhill

The narrative was a little scattershot, but I enjoyed this account.


----------



## anasmeeth (Aug 4, 2017)

Currently I am reading Dark Star Safari by Paul Theroux its very interesting travel book.


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm about a third of the way through Casualties by Betsy Marro and loving it. Earlier this year, I'm embarrassed to say, I read To Kill a Mockingbird for the first time (it was never assigned in school). But I didn't read it until first reading Go Set a Watchman. Very interesting to read one right after the other!


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Death of a Salesman by Arthur Miller


----------



## Avis Black (Jun 12, 2012)

A Royal Experiment: The Private Life of King George III by Janice Hadlow.

The book delves into the psychological mess that was the House of Hanover beginning with George I on down to his many descendants. Most historians focus the political side of the dynasty instead the personal, and I'm enjoying Hadlow's unusual way of approaching her subject. The author's read a lot of court diaries from the 1700s, and she obviously put a lot of work into her research.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Mathematics: A Very Short Introduction by Timothy Gowers


----------

